# Greenlee GT-12 No Contact Tester



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Stick with fluke or the original tic for a ncvt.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sanstronics all the way


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I second that. A fellow electrician gave me his and told me it was not very dependable. I thought I would give it a try. Should have believed him and threw it out than.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Klein for me.









Green is safe
Red is hot
That's all it does :thumbsup:

Have the Greenlee and the fluke, too complicated.:jester:


----------



## Elec-Tech (Oct 10, 2009)

Buy a Santronics and get rid of the rest.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Ninety said:


> The worst ticker I have ever owned. I spend more time trying to turn it on and off than using it. Supposedly there is a "no sound" setting that I keep finding, not on purpose.
> 
> It doesn't even work that good when it's working either. It beeps and flashes a lot but that's not what I need.
> 
> ...


I agree that thing is the worst POS I have ever used lol even the Gardner bender one works better!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I agree that thing is the worst POS I have ever used lol even the Gardner bender one works better!



That might be the first positive review of a GB product.
Ever.

:laughing:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I have that one also. not bad compared to the Milwaukee I just got


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

i love the milwawkee also has a led light on it


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

My Milwaukee on/off button broke today . I really liked that one.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Get yourself a model 3000 santronics at Halls Safety, it uses AAA batteries which we have all the time available. 

Hallssafety. Com
Page 134 $18.50


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Ninety said:


> The worst ticker I have ever owned. I spend more time trying to turn it on and off than using it. Supposedly there is a "no sound" setting that I keep finding, not on purpose.
> 
> It doesn't even work that good when it's working either. It beeps and flashes a lot but that's not what I need.
> 
> ...



I have one of these (as a spare) and it started performing poorly until I put new batteries in it. I guess they are sensitive to low batteries.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

mine doesn't even have an on / off button, just push down the little clip










had it 8 years still going strong


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

halfamp said:


> mine doesn't even have an on / off button, just push down the little clip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im guessing no sound alert?


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

it gives lots of fast beeps and lights up when it detects voltage


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> That might be the first positive review of a GB product.
> Ever.
> 
> :laughing:



Hell I always promote the bubble benders....:whistling2:


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

An ex-coworker had one of those and it worked OK for the most part. His had trouble with the power button so it worked when it wanted to.

I personally use this fluke one and it's served me well for the past 2 yrs. I would buy another one if it broke.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

samc said:


> An ex-coworker had one of those and it worked OK for the most part. His had trouble with the power button so it worked when it wanted to.
> 
> I personally use this fluke one and it's served me well for the past 2 yrs. I would buy another one if it broke.


This is my go-to tester. The others are spares.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Ninety said:


>


Had one of these, lost it on a site and never cared. Fluke is my go-to tester.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Celtic said:


> Klein for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this one too & give it a "groovy groovy" thumbs up.

thanks for the picture,
I like pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Ninety said:


> The worst ticker I have ever owned. I spend more time trying to turn it on and off than using it. Supposedly there is a "no sound" setting that I keep finding, not on purpose.
> 
> It doesn't even work that good when it's working either. It beeps and flashes a lot but that's not what I need.
> 
> ...


I've had nothing but trouble out of mine. First thing that happened was it got wet (I think from rain) and the inside metal rusted. I sprayed WD-40 in it and got it working. I was also used to one without an on/off switch. I keep forgetting to turn it own.

Then I dropped it and now the battery cover won't stay on so I taped it with "33".
I've lost my santronics a few times then found it, but this time I think it's gone.

I can't throw this thing away and loose it, it just keeps coming back!:laughing:

I picked up a Craftsman today. I had one once and I liked it until an attic ate it!


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ninety said:


> The worst ticker I have ever owned. I spend more time trying to turn it on and off than using it. Supposedly there is a "no sound" setting that I keep finding, not on purpose.
> 
> It doesn't even work that good when it's working either. It beeps and flashes a lot but that's not what I need.
> 
> ...


Personally those are the dumbest thing out there. Grab a meter already!


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Personally those are the dumbest thing out there. Grab a meter already!


This is probably the dumbest non-contact tester, but non-contact testers are a wonderful invention. Think of them as more of a safety device but get a Fluke.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Give that thing to someone you hate. I had that cap come off on me in a 480 panel, exposing some metal doo-dad. I gave it to someone I hate.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use the Fluke LVD2.. it's awesome. Has a built in LED flashlight on the tip, and it glows blue when near voltage and red when you're right on the voltage.










If I kill this one, I'll get another one. I had 2 greenlees in the past and they were so unreliable.. I never really knew if I could trust them.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Had the greenlee and hated it. Using the Klein with dual-voltage detection and it's the cat's meow.


----------

